# Should i dedicate seperate pipes for different tobacco types?



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Example, one pipe for english blends, another for aromatics?


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

It is not necessary right away. If you are just starting to smoke a pipe you wont be able to taste the subtle differences anyway, so no. In the end experienced smoker or not it is all personal preference. Like I tell all people that ask this question you can smoke anything in any pipe any time or you can go as extreme as having a individual pipe for one specific blend. It is all up to you.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

I was just curious if it was necessary for the best experience. If i had the money, trust me, i would have a specific pipe for each specific blend LOL


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

There's no hard and fast rule. It's not a bad idea to dedicate briars by broad category (ie - english and aromatic, as you mentioned), but it's really up to you. If you can't taste a ghost in your briar, then it doesn't matter. If you do taste a ghost in your briar, you know that you should think about dedicating (and the ghost will probably be gone after a couple of bowls).

The only dedicating I do personally is to smoke aromatics in cobs instead of my briars. I don't dedicate my briars at all except to not smoke aromatics in them. 

And then there's Ennerdale. I could taste its ghost in a cob even. It's relegated to the clay from now on ainkiller:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

The dreaded Mixture 79 needs its own cob than you bury it incased in a 2ft by 2ft block of cement at the local landfill. I think we need another mixture 79 pass! Who wants it first?


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I smoked a few pipes of Erinmore Flake a few weeks ago. The cob I used still has a slight flavor of it. Actually, I think the ghosting adds a bit, I appreciate it more than when I was actually smoking the tobacco.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Just as long as it doesn't make it taste awful, i will have no issue. although i can say, i have a very keen taste for tobacco as well as beer, but so far, i have only smoked 2 types of tobacco out of my papa cob (The bigger one). I just got my Mini cob in the mail today, along with a plethora of different tobaccos a couple people sent me, including the english sampler i purchased from tobacco barn. so far i've only tried sugar barrel, which seems to be good, but i'm sure it will be better once my new pipe gets broken in.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been smoking a pipe for over a year, and I haven't dedicated a pipe to one blend, I have a old CG cob that I smoke everything no ghosting. use a no named bend dublin for my Virginia, navy flakes, and Va/pers, but it not dedicated to those blends, it's just dedicated to flakes. Since flakes smoke best out of a small bowl.
Now if your smoking something say 1792, or one of the Lakeland blends you might want to dedicate a pipe to those blends, or just use cobs, since they are cheap 
as the old saying goes here
smoke what ya like, like what ya smoke. 
troy


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Understood =) thanks for all the input fella's.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just remember, you'll want to convince yourself later that you actually _do_ need to dedicate pipes to some blends, just as an excuse to buy more pipes!

Every pipe smoker starts with one pipe; very few remain that way...


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i have been smoking well i guess more constantle over the year than before. So i have only have gotten as far as dedicating aromatic and non. Since I have a bunch of corncobs I just fool around with flakes and english blends in different pipes. But when i first started, I didnt really worry about it....youll figure it out sooner or later. just stick with the cobs.......boy i love my cobs


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

oh yes, i do love my cobs as well, but i do want to get a briar eventually just to see if i would like it more. and trust me Mark, the only excuse i need is that i love my pipes. It is my new hobby, i love it almost as much as i love playing guitar, and that's saying something. Already i have 3 pipes! mind you, all of them are cheap, but still they are all pipes nonetheless.


----------

